# My 92 Classic with new Bronze 5Zigens



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

My 300ZX is in the shop because it looks like this http://www.geocities.com/middyz/wreck, but it's coming out with a new rear end, j-spec taillights and clear corners! I plan on taking photos throughout the repair. I can post them if anyone's interested. 

Sarah


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

MMM,
That exudes quality.

Seth


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

sweeeeet....!!! i need some rims badly. I got 13" sentra rimmies on the back cause my stocks got dented in. those turn me on.

BTW, is your rear springs a little lower? Just askin.

Ppeace
CMo


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

middy - To my surprise those Bronze wheels look pretty sick. I like your car...I'm usually not big on graphics, but I like those a lot.

cmo - Our cars have that problem. If you buy a set of springs, our rear is usually lower than the front. It's gay. That's why I bought coilovers!!


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks all.

Yeah, everyone says it looks low in the back. The previous owner put H&R springs on it. I might get Ground Controls and KYB AGXs soon, lift it back up a bit. 

It has 152,000 miles on it. The previous owner put the graphic on it, too - it's not what I would've chosen myself, but it's tasteful and the car is pretty clean.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Damn thats soooo nice. *droll*


----------

